# PowerColor R9 290X PCS+ 4 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 2, 2014)

PowerColor's R9 290X PCS+ uses a large triple-fan, triple-slot cooler, which promises improved temperatures and noise levels over the AMD reference design. The card is also overclocked out of the box by +50 MHz GPU and +100 MHz memory, making it the highest-clocked R9 290X available today.

*Show full review*


----------



## Mistral (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the review, W1z. 

I find especially useful that "GPU Temperature Comparison" table between the R9 290X's that you have. Can you please also make a similar one - or add to that one - with the noise levels of the different boarmakers? Any plans for an eventual review of non-reference 290-non-X?


----------



## eskwy911 (Mar 4, 2014)

Why the 13.11 is used instead of *13.12*...  14.1 14.2 ? Same for Nvidia... ? what the....


----------



## techy1 (Mar 4, 2014)

they could make it a legit 3-slot-er... they (and client) would gain another 1/4 inch of space for bigger cooler or thicker fans (thus - more cool and silent operation).... cuz 3rd slot with this is take anyway


----------



## progste (Mar 4, 2014)

that's a pretty legit 290x!
too bad the lowest i've seen it is 600€ but i think it'll get lower


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 4, 2014)

eskwy911 said:


> Why the 13.11 is used instead of *13.12*...  14.1 14.2 ? Same for Nvidia... ? what the....


Because every time you change your drivers, you have to do it for all cards that driver applies to. This would mean a hell of a lot of work for Wizzard, which can obviously be spent way more effective when only switching drivers when the change is big enough between drivers to warrant that change.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> Because every time you change your drivers, you have to do it for all cards that driver applies to. This would mean a hell of a lot of work for Wizzard.


yep, with the same driver, the comparison will be fair enough
different driver version may boost the graphic card performance better so it will give better result
thats why he use the same driver version for the test


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 4, 2014)

What's different in updated quiet bios? 



progste said:


> that's a pretty legit 290x!
> too bad the lowest i've seen it is 600€ but i think it'll get lower



Non X version can be had for 380-420€, but its very limited atm.
http://geizhals.eu/powercolor-radeon-r9-290-pcs-axr9-290-4gbd5-ppdhe-a1059569.html


----------



## Olleing (Mar 5, 2014)

W1zzard!

The review is based on an engineering sample from TUL / PowerColor.
if I interpreted it right!

you wrote
"PowerColor tells us That All Their retail PCS + cards will feature Hynix memory."

Oddly response from TUL / PowerColor may seem, I have this card, but my ex is armed with Elpida Memory

Even their enthusiast card PowerColor LCS R9 290X Watercooled is armed with
memory chips made by Elpida!

See link: Source ocaholic.ch
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?page=0&itemid=1233


----------



## buggalugs (Mar 5, 2014)

woah, maybe Powercolor is telling lies about the memory. It wouldn't be the first time.

 I hope Wizzard gets a MSI 290X lightning to test next!!


----------



## progste (Mar 5, 2014)

thanks for the heads up olleing, anyone else can confirm this memory thing?


----------



## Wimpelmann (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi guys...
Got my Powercolor r290x yesterday...flashed the  bios that was postet here...

My card is running on Elpida Memory...is that a bad thing???


----------



## Wimpelmann (Mar 6, 2014)

progste said:


> that's a pretty legit 290x!
> too bad the lowest i've seen it is 600€ but i think it'll get lower




mine was 509€...in Germany


----------



## buggalugs (Mar 6, 2014)

Wimpelmann said:


> Hi guys...
> Got my Powercolor r290x yesterday...flashed the  bios that was postet here...
> 
> My card is running on Elpida Memory...is that a bad thing???
> ...



 Its not so bad, its just that Hynix memory overclocks better than Elpida. It also means Powercolor is telling lies.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2014)

Olleing said:


> The review is based on an engineering sample from TUL / PowerColor. if I interpreted it right!



I never know if cards sent for review are mass production or engineering samples or anything in between. I specifically asked PowerColor about Elpida/Hynix and they told me that all retail cards should have Hynix memory.

Elpida overclocks a bit lower than Hynix memory, and some cards have stability issues. If your card works fine then good, I don't think you have a right to a certain memory.


----------



## ISI300 (Mar 6, 2014)

What a card... Too bad the prices are so high. But I think it's still competitive even in the US.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2014)

I just received a revised statement from PowerColor:

"Sorry about this, but it seems that I was wrong about the Hynix memory.
The plan was to have it on MP product, but because the DRAM for this segment is in shortage we had to buy as well from others."

The conclusion has been updated.


----------



## Wimpelmann (Mar 6, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> I just received a revised statement from PowerColor:
> 
> "Sorry about this, but it seems that I was wrong about the Hynix memory.
> The plan was to have it on MP product, but because the DRAM for this segment is in shortage we had to buy as well from others."
> ...




" because the DRAM for this segment is in shortage we had to buy " the cheap one yeeaaah !!!!

but on the other hand...this card runs like APPLE PIE   ^_^


----------



## el etro (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Wizzard, do any AIB plans to send you a custom r9 290?? I wanna see the power consumption difference in the Tri-X(or another custom) card.


 I'm asking it because I remember the GTX 480 effect. http://tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_480_Amp_Edition/images/power_average.gif


----------



## Relayer (Mar 14, 2014)

Newegg has it at $650, not $700 as you thought. Still not bargain priced, but does that change your conclusions at all, W1zzard? A more reasonable deal at $650?

Oh, free BF4, too.


----------



## overpass (Apr 8, 2014)

The prices at Newegg is now at $569.99. Which makes the card even with Elpida memory a great value. It's amazing how the price fluctuates now that the mining craze seems to have passed over.

I hear that the RAM prices are now going up...by the way what does MP product mean?


----------



## Casecutter (May 19, 2014)

Now $487... working 7% off with coupon code and $30 Rebate and that with +$5 shipping!


----------



## Casecutter (May 28, 2014)

5/26/14... Had gotten down to $425... working 9% off with coupon code and $30 Rebate with free shipping!


----------

